# Can anyone tell me why i get a metallic taste from this 22gauge twist



## Ziggy (7/9/16)

its currently reading at .4ohms, sorry for the I just batterymy Kbox recently broke and i doubt its the power since im still getting fairly decent clouds from it






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (7/9/16)

Twisted sometimes has a metallic taste


----------



## daniel craig (7/9/16)

Have you checked if there's any hot spots? And make sure the build isn't touching the top cap or anything for that matter.


----------



## Ziggy (7/9/16)

Yeah i have checked but still got the taste 
I tried rewicking and juicing up the coils well but it didn't make much of a difference but its okay I've resorted back to a normal daul coil set up thanks anyway

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (8/9/16)

What kind of wire is it and who is the maker? UD Kanthal? I know that UD Kanthal gives a crappy taste for the first couple of hours. Those crappy unbranded spools from VapeMob also gave off a bad taste for me and became brittle quickly.


----------



## Neal (8/9/16)

Cespian said:


> What kind of wire is it and who is the maker? UD Kanthal? I know that UD Kanthal gives a crappy taste for the first couple of hours. Those crappy unbranded spools from VapeMob also gave off a bad taste for me and became brittle quickly.



Good point @Cespian. When I started with my first attempts at coil building everything had a metallic taste and I could not work out what I was doing wrong. Was using Lemaga kanthal 26g. Tried a different brand and problem was resolved. Certainly worth trying a different brand of wire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ziggy (8/9/16)

Cespian said:


> What kind of wire is it and who is the maker? UD Kanthal? I know that UD Kanthal gives a crappy taste for the first couple of hours. Those crappy unbranded spools from VapeMob also gave off a bad taste for me and became brittle quickly.


well that explains alot, its vapemobs unbranded spool of 22gauge 
I guess its not that bad for basic nano, micro and macro coils but anything that requires wrapping, twisting or anything like that will bring out the metalic taste

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

